# Who's Looking to Ban Our Freedom to Fish?



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

Those that oppose our freedoms to fish and hunt(PETA, HSUS and their local affiliation with NJARA) are preparing to do battle with high profile campaigns against our outdoor freedoms.

I urge you to join in the NJOA Action Alert so you will be informed of their actions and easily contact your legislators. Please sign up under Action E List (at bottom of webpage at the link that follows.) It's free.

http://capwiz.com/njoutdooralliance/home/ 

Also click on the link "Tell A Friend" and ask others to sign up. 

Thanks
Ant
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance
www.njoutdooralliance.org


----------

